# Lock Security



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Just made my weekly trip to the storage facility to check and make sure all is well.....and well, my door was open. I am positive that I closed and locked it the last time I was there (I usually check each door a couple of times before I leave....paranoid I guess







). How easy is it to get in a locked door without leaving some kind of mark?







Anyway, nothing was missing, but there wasn't really anything in there to take (that wasn't attached).

Ideas?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Many RV door locks use the same key and even if they are notched differently they may still work.

We actually had a thread going to see how many of us had the same keys for our trailer and the numbers that were the same was amazing.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

My guess is that it didn't actually latch when you closed it. If the weather was cold, then the seal gets stiff and sometimes it is hard to get the door closed. I think it would be pretty hard to bust in without leaving a few scratches.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

On my 26RS there are two locks. One can be opened by a master key. The other is the deadbolt that can only be unlocked by MY key.

I seem to remember that the one that can be opened by the master key has an "M" engraved on the lock face.

The dealer told me that this is a very common RV lock and to always lock the deadbolt (unless leaving it with the dealer for repair 

Ed


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree if you had the deadbolt locked there isn't an easy way to open the door and get in without leaving a mark. Was your deadbolt still in the locked position?

Bill.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

tidefan said:


> Ideas?
> [snapback]86290[/snapback]​


Maybe somebody had a nooner.









Justing kidding, ernie

Leon


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I always lock both locks on the door
Better to play it safe than sorry

Don


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

LarryTheOutback said:


> On my 26RS there are two locks. One can be opened by a master key. The other is the deadbolt that can only be unlocked by MY key.
> 
> I seem to remember that the one that can be opened by the master key has an "M" engraved on the lock face.
> 
> ...


Same here. My dealer made a point to let me know this a couple different times, In addition, he told us not to store anything valuable in the outer compartment because those keys are the same for many different trailer brands as well.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> tidefan said:
> 
> 
> > Ideas?
> ...











Next question, anybody have any bleach and germ killer?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ernie,

If you had been off camping somewhere, it wouldn't have been stored and therefore no one would have got in it.







lol . Bet they don't get in it 4-7May or 10-16Jun!! sunny Can't hardly wait.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

We just installed a new set of cabinets from Home Depot for our scout troop. I looked at the key and guess what the number stamped on the side matched my Outback compartment key, and yep it works just as good as the original.

MK


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I agre with Larry ...

The deadbolt can only be opened by your key -- the latch lock can be opened by virtually anything you stick in the lock...


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

My compartment key unlocks my old trucks camper shell and my brother in laws landscaping truck boxes. Not to mention my hitch pin. Real security there.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Anybody who thinks those little locks can't be opened in seconds by an average thief with a screw driver is fooling themselves silly. Look at your car key, how comlex it is compared to the trailer door keys. It's a piece of cake to start many cars with a screwdriver in place of the key, unless there is a computer chip in the car key that matches it too the ignition. Those are impossible as far as I know.

I'd start by trying to see if any of the other trailers appear to have had the doors opened. Your average drug addict is only looking for things they can carry easily and trade for drugs, like a boombox stereo or loose change. Tools are their bread and butter.

Occassionaly, a homeless person might decide the local trailer storage is a great place to escape a storm. A homeless person without a bad drug habit might not take much except food.

And while I would say it is certainly probable that there would be evidence around the lock that it had been picked, there is also a significant chance that there wouldn't be any noticeable damage to the lock or the door.

It may sound crazy but usually the kind of person who would do something like this has a body odor so bad it might remain in the trailer for awhile, even with the door open! Did it stink in there at all???!!!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Ok I couldn't stand it any longer so I went out and tried to break into mine. If the deadbolt is not fully extended you can open it with a credit card in about 2 seconds. There's a point when you turn the key that creates a positive latch on the dead bolt and you couldn't beat it in with a hammer. Check your alignment and make sure it's extending all the way. A residential deadbolt is the same way. If partially engaged you can push it right back in. The handle lock is a joke. Slide a credit car down the crack and jiggle the door and you're in. By the way I'm a ex cop not a thief. Check your home door locks too. Most new doors have trim on the outside that is tight if the door is in proper alignment. If the door moves when closed you need to adjust it. A thief can get in anywhere anytime they choose but if you're home at the time the breaking of a window or even picking the lock would make enough noise to alert you. You all should check your deadbolts. Some contractors are too lazy or inexperienced to drill the hole deep enough for the dead bolt to fully extend. If it doesn't then it's no better than a conventional lock which is pretty much for honest thieves. If the tank label guy was working in that department the day your trailer was built that could be the problem.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

From my post of 10/25/05:

The keys to my pickup shell will open most TTâ€™s. Also, my sliding glass doors, the freezer, the riding mower, and half a dozen other things around the house. Hereâ€™s a truth, fellers:
Lotsa cheap little locks have fewer pins (tumblers) than notches in the
keys. That way, they can make it look like theyâ€™re putting out a variety of locks â€" but they arenâ€™t. Iâ€™ve seen some with just one pin, so just that notch in the key has to be right. The others can be anything. Why do they bother? I dunno â€" prolly saves 8 centavos per lock.
When the time comes, I will either re-pin and re-key all of them, or replace them with a better grade of lock. The storage doors, at least, use a relatively simple cam lock, and they are available. I would get them outside the RV industry, from a lock supply joint. If necessary, the tailcams can probably be switched from the old ones to the new ones. It wouldnâ€™t be any big trick to make new ones, either. 
Here's one source: http://www.eastloc.com/

If that's what it takes, I will hokey a residential lock to work.

Slug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

ffbeancounter said:


> We just installed a new set of cabinets from Home Depot for our scout troop. I looked at the key and guess what the number stamped on the side matched my Outback compartment key, and yep it works just as good as the original.
> 
> MK
> [snapback]86356[/snapback]​


I wonder if they will re-key so both my door locks match?????

Thor


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

CJ999 said:


> And while I would say it is certainly probable that there would be evidence around the lock that it had been picked, there is also a significant chance that there wouldn't be any noticeable damage to the lock or the door.
> 
> It may sound crazy but usually the kind of person who would do something like this has a body odor so bad it might remain in the trailer for awhile, even with the door open! Did it stink in there at all???!!!
> [snapback]86381[/snapback]​


No smell that I noticed and they couldn't have taked a shower


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> Ok I couldn't stand it any longer so I went out and tried to break into mine. If the deadbolt is not fully extended you can open it with a credit card in about 2 seconds. There's a point when you turn the key that creates a positive latch on the dead bolt and you couldn't beat it in with a hammer. Check your alignment and make sure it's extending all the way. A residential deadbolt is the same way. If partially engaged you can push it right back in. The handle lock is a joke. Slide a credit car down the crack and jiggle the door and you're in. By the way I'm a ex cop not a thief. Check your home door locks too. Most new doors have trim on the outside that is tight if the door is in proper alignment. If the door moves when closed you need to adjust it. A thief can get in anywhere anytime they choose but if you're home at the time the breaking of a window or even picking the lock would make enough noise to alert you. You all should check your deadbolts. Some contractors are too lazy or inexperienced to drill the hole deep enough for the dead bolt to fully extend. If it doesn't then it's no better than a conventional lock which is pretty much for honest thieves. If the tank label guy was working in that department the day your trailer was built that could be the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!...I'm going to double check the dead bolt and hopefully that was it (not fully extended).


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Ernie,
> 
> If you had been off camping somewhere, it wouldn't have been stored and therefore no one would have got in it.
> 
> ...


How true, how true







...
I would hate for someone to break into one at one of the rallies....Might be in for a mob of hostile Outbackers


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> If the tank label guy was working in that department the day your trailer was built that could be the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to This post we've named the tank label guy "Gilligan"









Bill.


----------

